
Western Digital Announces Acquisition of SanDisk - whocanfly
http://www.wdc.com/en/company/pressroom/releases/?release=e5f16023-3969-4cd0-bc3b-fe7e35572518
======
greenyoda
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10424856](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10424856)

